# Poor Lilacmouse needs your help...



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I had to have Little Moo pts today, and that makes three mice in two weeks, all with fast-growing tumours. I have decided to give up keeping mice for now, as I've had far too many die on me in the past three years. This means that I now have one mousie left, my sweet little favourite Lilacmouse, who is a year and five months now, and I can't work out what to do. I really don't want to start the cycle of mouse-buying again (buying younger ones to keep older ones company) because I will find myself in the same situation in a year's time and I really don't want any more crushing vet visits.

I'm worried that I'm not going to be enough company for Lilacmouse. She's been moved to a smaller cage with lots of toys to try and give her lots to do, and I've had her out twice today for her to chirp and burble at me...would anyone know of anyone who has another/a spare female mouse of a similar age in the London/outer area? One that they're looking to rehome? Lilacmouse is very laid back and friendly, and has been 'merged' with other does before with no difficulty...I just can't think what else to do, I know breeders generally don't tend to keep older mice hanging around, but I thought it was worth a go.


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump - any idea on how I can keep her happy until a rescue agrees to rehome just one mouse? I'm having difficulty finding one that will - I thought they would all jump at the chance to offload a middle-aged mouse to a guaranteed companion mouse...


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive always got healthy retiring breeding does which have no where else to go. Im near Cambridge so would be roughly 45 minute from Central London. Youre welcome to have any/all of my old does if you come to get them.


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks v much, Ian - I've just spoken to Loganberry tho and arranged to take one of hers. I appreciate your offer


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Ian, sorry to muck you around but Loganberry's had a look and hasn't got any left. I'm PMing you if that's ok.


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

Lilacmouse has a pal! She's a sweet little blue tan from Ian, and Lilacmouse hasn't stopped washing her since they were introduced! She seems a lot happier and more active, and the new blue is a very nice girl with an amazingly ratty-like tail and good manners  Thanks for all your help, Ian, and I'll let you know how she gets on


----------

